# Calendar Sync??



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

If this has been discussed somewhere else, please point me in the right direction. I looked but couldn't find it.

I have an iPad and an iPod Touch. I use the calendar app that came with the touch to keep track of meetings, etc. Is there a way to sync with the calendar that came with the iPad? Failing this, is there an app I can install that will allow me to sync both? I always have the touch with me but frequently have the Pad open on my desk and it would be easier to use rather than digging the touch out of my purse.

Any help would be appreciated - thanks in advance!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if there's an app.  I kind of doubt it.  Apple sells software MobileMe that syncs everything -- calendars and more.  MobileMe is $99 per year fee.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoping for a solution that is a wee bit cheaper - will continue to search. Since the exact same calendar is on both, wouldn't it make sense that they could be synced through iTunes? I guess that would be too easy!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to consider using Google calendar, then using a third-party app to do the syncing.... This one is for both the iPhone/iPod Touch and iPad:


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking at Pocket Informant HD right now and am checking out your suggestion, too. If I am going to have to change (er Update) everything, it might be nice to have contacts included in the calendar app.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

No way I was gonna spend $99 on Mobile Me to do this so I found a solution on the Web. Connect the Touch to iTunes and under summary (I think) select sync calendars and apply. Then connect your iPad and do the same thing, just make sure all calendars are selected, it didn't work for me unless I checked all the calendars separately. Works like a charm and only costs you a little time.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

kay_dee said:


> No way I was gonna spend $99 on Mobile Me to do this so I found a solution on the Web. Connect the Touch to iTunes and under summary (I think) select sync calendars and apply. Then connect your iPad and do the same thing, just make sure all calendars are selected, it didn't work for me unless I checked all the calendars separately. Works like a charm and only costs you a little time.


Well if you don't mind spending a little time, setup a calender with Google and Gmail then go to settings on your ipod touch and on your ipad and select "Mail, Contacts, Calendars, then select "add account" then select "caldav" and enter your information for the google calendar. I use the Google calendar to sync my laptop, Android phone, ipad and ipod touch. Input info on any of them and it is synced to all. (Awhile back, Betsy had posted instructions for doing this. I have searched the forums, but could not find the thread where she explained it. Maybe she'll come along and post it. )


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Kay-dee - that is EXACTLY what I want to do! I use the touch as a walk around - always with me so I tend to add appointments to it. I keep the pad on my desk and would like to be able to check appointments when on the phone, etc. When I am a bit more awake and feel up to wrestling with iTunes I will give it a try. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

kay_dee said:


> No way I was gonna spend $99 on Mobile Me to do this so I found a solution on the Web. Connect the Touch to iTunes and under summary (I think) select sync calendars and apply. Then connect your iPad and do the same thing, just make sure all calendars are selected, it didn't work for me unless I checked all the calendars separately. Works like a charm and only costs you a little time.


Of course you can do that. I thought sem was looking for something that synced everything automatically when something was added to a calendar on one of a number of Apple devices.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I thought sem was looking for something that synced everything automatically when something was added to a calendar on one of a number of Apple devices.


That's what I thought too. That's why I suggested the Google calendar thing using CalDAV in settings that Betsy had recommended.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Well if you don't mind spending a little time, setup a calender with Google and Gmail then go to settings on your ipod touch and on your ipad and select "Mail, Contacts, Calendars, then select "add account" then select "caldav" and enter your information for the google calendar. I use the Google calendar to sync my laptop, Android phone, ipad and ipod touch. Input info on any of them and it is synced to all. (Awhile back, Betsy had posted instructions for doing this. I have searched the forums, but could not find the thread where she explained it. Maybe she'll come along and post it. )


I do use Google for my work calendar because that is where I had most of my appointments before I got the iPad or iPhone and sync it as well and I like how it syncs automatically. I do my personal stuff directly on the iPad/iPhone, so using iTunes works for me since I don't want to do it all on the Google calendar.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kay_dee said:


> No way I was gonna spend $99 on Mobile Me to do this so I found a solution on the Web. Connect the Touch to iTunes and under summary (I think) select sync calendars and apply. Then connect your iPad and do the same thing, just make sure all calendars are selected, it didn't work for me unless I checked all the calendars separately. Works like a charm and only costs you a little time.


Assuming you remember to do it regularly. Which, frankly, my devices are connected to my laptop as infrequently as I can get away with. I'm certainly not going to do it nightly, which would be the minimum realistic norm for most people for calendar sync.

Free: Google (as noted by others)
Paid: MobileMe (cheaper through Amazon than Apple, cheapest of all on eBay, just look for a reputable seller)

I went the MobileMe route. iDisk is natively compatible with a couple of my most used apps, Find My iPhone/iPad is _*invaluable*_ for locating and pinging my iThings when I misplace them in the house, and it's nice to have all my calendars and contacts in sync across three devices without having to actually think about it! Amazon sells the family plan for under $100, so we have mine, my husband's and my MILs all on one account for about $30 each. WELL worth the cost at that!

But if I didn't want to spend the money, the Google route makes far more sense to me than the iTunes sync does, since Google doesn't require cables and a computer.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm not having much luck. I tried the iTunes route and must be doing something wrong, when asked what calendar to sync, it said there were none compatible,  then tried the Google - CalDav route and that didn't work either. When I tried to set up the Exchange, it kept telling me the password was wrong - deleted and added again and got the same result. I'm going to have to find someone who can sit down with me and walk me through. Just want one method that works - am about ready to PAY (shudder!).


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My ipad and iphone and work calendar all sync perfectly and wirelessly.  It must be through Exchange server at work.  The guy in the apple store set it up for me.  The things that don't sync, though, are the mac calendar on my mbp.  Not such a big deal really.  The really big deal though is that my email doesn't  sync deletions.  So I end up having to delete the same email three times.  I am not that good about deleting emails anyway (follows my packrat mentality) and so I end up with double or triple the garbage I would have in just one account.  I am thinking about getting mobileme just for that fact alone.  But I would just get the single one and it's quite expensive.  anyone know any other way to set it up so that emails delete?  The apple guy told me there was no other way unless everything went into my gmail account which I do not want to do as my gmail account is very funky.  Sorry, I think I just hijacked this thread.
Paula


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

sem said:


> Well, I'm not having much luck. I tried the iTunes route and must be doing something wrong, when asked what calendar to sync, it said there were none compatible, then tried the Google - CalDav route and that didn't work either. When I tried to set up the Exchange, it kept telling me the password was wrong - deleted and added again and got the same result. I'm going to have to find someone who can sit down with me and walk me through. Just want one method that works - am about ready to PAY (shudder!).


Sorry it's not working for you Sem. I found a link to instructions to sync via Google. Maybe that will help you:

http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=138740

I don't think Mobile Me is a bad option if you end up going that route. I know several folks who are very happy with it, but it's just not worth it enough for what I would use it for, especially when I can do it all for free.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it is time to quit for the night. I'll think about it in my sleep and start again tomorrow. I know it can't be that hard because all of you have done it and I'm pretty tech savvy. I was pretty tired today and I have found that when things go south when I'm tired, it is best to let it lie and start fresh another time. Good news is I got the printer to work with my iPad so I am 50% into solving my problems!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

How do I know if I am buying the most recent version of mobile me on ebay?
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sem said:


> I think it is time to quit for the night. I'll think about it in my sleep and start again tomorrow. I know it can't be that hard because all of you have done it and I'm pretty tech savvy. I was pretty tired today and I have found that when things go south when I'm tired, it is best to let it lie and start fresh another time. Good news is I got the printer to work with my iPad so I am 50% into solving my problems!


Sem, here's what to do if you want to sync with Google calendar. Note you must have a Google account to do this. You'll have to do this on both devices, and I'm not sure if the steps for the Touch are the same, as I don't have one.

Under Settings, go to "Mail, Contacts, Calendar."

you should have the option to add an account, select that option, then Choose "Other" then choose the CalDav account.

Here's how mine is set up. Under advanced, I have the port as 443.










These are the steps that work on my iPad. The iPad seems to pick up any changes to my Google Calendar automatically and post the changes automatically. I'm synching to my PC and have to manually hit update on the PC on the particular calendar program I use, but it works fine.

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Readdle calendar is on sale for $.99 today (Aug 2).  It is a google calendar sync app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I encourage people to try just using the built in setup first that I describe below.  You may not need a separate app.  I didn't, and I use a very non-standard calendar app on my PC...

Betsy


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I always used the set-up Betsy describes for my Google work calendar and it works great and updates the iPad/iPhone automatically. If you don't mind having everything on a Google calendar, it's probably a great option for you Sem (I use iTunes to sync my iPhone & iPad calendars because I don't want my personal appointments accessible by those who share the work calendar and input them on the iPad separately).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> How do I know if I am buying the most recent version of mobile me on ebay?
> Paula


Mobile me is not software for your computer. It is an online thing. If you are "buying" a subscription from ebay, all you will get is a code to add to your Mobile Me account that gives you access for a year.

FYI, anytime you buy something major from the apple store, including an iPhone, they will offer you Mobile Me for $69.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks all for your input. I'm just finishing up the "work" that I have to do at work and will try this on my lunch break soon. I have pretty much forgotten everything I tried yesterday so I am hoping that I am starting off fresh. Will report back later today or tomorrow. I know that this has to be fairly easy and I was feeling like such a dolt!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I used Betsy's setup and it worked to sync my google calendar to my iPod but it didn't sync the iPod to the google calendar. What am I doing wrong? BTW, I feel like I am making progress but all I really want to do is sync my iPod touch calendar with my iPad calendar. I wouldn't mind going through google if I could make it work. This is what I think should happen: iPod sync to google; update data entered that day on iPod to google, then iPad sync to google, update from google data entered today - both iPod & iPad have identical calendar info. Is this doable?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sem said:


> OK, I used Betsy's setup and it worked to sync my google calendar to my iPod but it didn't sync the iPod to the google calendar. What am I doing wrong? BTW, I feel like I am making progress but all I really want to do is sync my iPod touch calendar with my iPad calendar. I wouldn't mind going through google if I could make it work. This is what I think should happen: iPod sync to google; update data entered that day on iPod to google, then iPad sync to google, update from google data entered today - both iPod & iPad have identical calendar info. Is this doable?


It is VERY DOABLE. once you have the the calendar set up the way that Betsy explained, any information that you enter on your ipad, ipod touch or Google Calendar on your computer will all sync together. You just need to have wifi on on your ipod touch for it to sync. You did set up your ipod touch the same way that you setup your ipad didn't you? (When you go to the Calendar settings on your touch it should show your google email address as the calendar that you are using.) If so, it should work.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, gadgetgirl003, I think that I am missing one very simple step - I just don't know what that step is. I have set up the iPod and iPad just the way Betsy said. When I open the Calendar app on the touch and Pad, they both sync from google but not to google. There in lies the rub. What am I not doing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....

Well, you're part way there...

Do you have more than one Google Calendar?

EDIT:  I just added something to my iPad calendar and within seconds it was on my online Google calendar (I checked using the Safari browser.)  I wonder if two devices is confusing it....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should also add that SSL is "ON" under "Advanced Settings."



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sem, here's what to do if you want to sync with Google calendar. Note you must have a Google account to do this. You'll have to do this on both devices, and I'm not sure if the steps for the Touch are the same, as I don't have one.
> 
> Under Settings, go to "Mail, Contacts, Calendar."
> 
> ...


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Well, you're part way there...
> 
> ...


No. It isn't because he has it on two devices. I have it on my ipad and my ipod touch both and can add info to either calendar and it will sync with the other one AND Google calendar. I'm thinking it may be because he already was using the ipod touch calendar before adding the Google calendar. I'll go get my daughter's ipod touch and add it and see if that is the problem.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, I just tried adding my Google calendar to my daughter's touch. Here are my results. First I added an event to her calendar before adding my Google calendar to her touch. Then I added my Google calendar to her touch. I found that anything thqat I added to her calendar titled "On My iPod Touch" did not sync to my iPad or Google calendar. In the Calendar section, in order for the event that I added on her touch to sync to my iPad and Google calendar I had to press the "calendar" tab in the upper left corner( when I was in the Calendar that I had gotten to by pressing the Calendar icon) and selecting "Google Calendar" Since you already have synced your ipad and ipod touch, everything should show on your calendar when you press the calendar tab and press "view all calendars" , but from here on out, before inputting data press the calendar tab and then the Google calendar tab. Does this make sense or since I am very bad at explaining things does it sound confusing?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, gadgetgirl003, your explanation sounds like a Eureka moment but alas, I am at work with no wifi! I won't be able to try this until sometime after 7 tonight - I have chores when I get home that keep me running - it may be later than that but I doubt if I can wait! Thanks so much and I will report ASAP after my trial! Thanks so much!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

sem said:


> Actually, gadgetgirl003, your explanation sounds like a Eureka moment but alas, I am at work with no wifi! I won't be able to try this until sometime after 7 tonight - I have chores when I get home that keep me running - it may be later than that but I doubt if I can wait! Thanks so much and I will report ASAP after my trial! Thanks so much!!


You are welcome. I hope it works. ( I feel fairly confident that it will. )
Please let us know.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to let all of you very helpful folks know that I have given up for the moment. I don't have wifi at work(yet) and so can only try to fix my calendar woes from home. By the time I am finished with everything in the evening, I am brain dead! I'm hoping to work on the problem this weekend.

I think that I know at least part of the problem. When I push the "calendar" icon in the calendar program on my iPad it lists two calendars "On My iPad" and "Google". When I do the same on my iPod it lists "On My iPod" and "Google". I think that the iPad should show my iPod and my iPod should show my iPad. How to make that happen is what I am going to try to figure out this weekend!

Again, I thank you for all of the time you spent trying to help - I am further along than I was thanks to you!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I've been playing around and got my Google work calendar to sync automatically with the iCal calendars on my iPad, iPhone and MacBook as well as with the Todo app. No more manual syncing for me and still free (take that Mobile Me!)  

Sem, I hope you got things figured out.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet, it worked. Now I don't have to buy a new calendar.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, I have been too sleep deprived to think. I think that what I want to do is not possible. I would just like to sync my iPod touch to my iPad without going through Google or anyone else. I carry my iPod everywhere and it is my primary calendar. Having the data on the iPad would be nice but I guess I won't be able to make it work. Sounds simple but...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That seems like a no brainer to me for Apple products to be able to do.  Have you called apple? Or do you think they just want us to buy mobile me?  I guess when I retire, I will have to buy mobile me.  Because right now I think Exchange at my work must be syncing everything cuz my work calendar, iphone and ipad calendar all sync.  What they don't sync with is the apple calendar on my mac book pro.  That would be nice, but not necessary for me to function as I have the ipad at home all the time and I also can get into my work calendar from my laptop at home.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

sem said:


> Nope, I have been too sleep deprived to think. I think that what I want to do is not possible. I would just like to sync my iPod touch to my iPad without going through Google or anyone else. I carry my iPod everywhere and it is my primary calendar. Having the data on the iPad would be nice but I guess I won't be able to make it work. Sounds simple but...


Sem, you can do what I originally did using iTunes and the usb cord provided you use iCal on both devices. If you want to give it another try, this is what I did step-by-step:

Connect your iPod Touch.

Click on the device in iTunes.

Under "info" scroll down and click on Sync iCal calendars, select "selected calendars" option and then choose the calendar(s) you use (the all calendars option didn't work for me, but selected option worked great--play around with it if it doesn't work right away).

Click on apply. Remove the iPod when finished.

Connect the iPad and do the same thing.

Calendars should show the same items.

The folks at Apple are great at helping you if you still can't do it yourself. If there's an Apple store near you, make an appointment and go in, but I've also had a good experience over the phone. Good luck!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

kay_dee - I will try your method tonight or tomorrow - I "think" I have iCal on both iThings. If  I don't, I can fix that. I'm going to print your instructions and cross my fingers. If it doesn't work, I'll call Apple. I'll report back.

Must say again this is the most patient and gracious group of people I have ever met! Thanks to everyone.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, reporting in so that we can put an end to this thread (unless someone else needs it). After spending weeks trying everything that the helpful folks here told me, last night I purchased MobileMe. The two month trial sold me. I knew that I was not going to make the things do what I wanted on my own and the $$$ for the program weighed against my time and frustration sold me. I must say, installing and setting it up on my Touch and Pad was very easy. My contacts and calendar are now synced on both devises and I will spend some time exploring the other things I can do with MobileMe. 

Again, I thank all of you who tried to help me. KB folks are awesome!


----------

